# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  شاهد الجزيرة الرياضية  المشفرة مجانا و على حاسوبك

## GSM-AYA

اولا عليك  * تحميل ملف بعنوان Al+Jazeera+Sport*  *اليك الرابط* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     * تحميل نسخة الأخيرة من برنامج VLC media player V 1.1.11*  *من هنا* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   فك الضغط ب  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
طريقة التتبيت  * نذهب إلى ملف * * Al+Jazeera+Sport*  *سنجد ملفان بعنوان*  *-Al Jazeera Sport.bat* *-rtmpdump.exe*  *تم* * نقوم بفتح الملفين المذكورين دفع واحدة ستضهر هذه الصورة*   *سنختار من 1 إلى 10 نكتب رقم بعدها أنتر enter*  **
وللتوضيح اليكم هدا الفيديو للمساعدة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   اتمنى لكم فرجة ممتعة

----------


## mohamed73

تبارك الله عليك

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي بعد اذنك ينقل الموضوع لقسمه المخصص
قسم القنوات الرياضية

----------


## امير الصمت

ملاحظة البرنامج لم يعد يعمل عندى من مدى طويلة
عموما شكرا لك على الموضوع  وجرى التجربة مرة اخرة

----------


## accessdjamel

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
هدا الرابط لايعمل

----------


## ecrotek

merci boco

----------


## fatihi28

تبارك الله عليك

----------


## ياسمين الشامي

شكراً لك

----------


## kabitan123

تبارك الله عليك :Smile:

----------


## piwi

الله يبارك بك

----------


## mohamedgsm

merci

----------


## samba316

بارك الله فيك

----------

